# horse creek WMA



## hoghunter2009 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just a heads up.been hog hunting and had some stands out and my son's lock on I got him for xmas got stolen. So don't leave anything UN locked


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well just got a call from the dnr.and there is definitely a thief on the louse there.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Hate a thief!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Jan 29, 2013)

Man that's two in two year's.u think I would figure out not to leave them lol.oh well lesson I needed I guess ,


----------



## robert carter (Jan 29, 2013)

I`ve left stands out the whole bow season there with no issues but small game season is busy with lots of folks. Hate your stand got stole.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Sr. Me to I only live 20 mile from it. I was born and raise on the muskogee end, I wish it was still open. Im thinking it's some kids with nothing to do.


----------



## littlewolf (Jan 30, 2013)

There are folks that go out right after deer season lookin for stands.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Jan 30, 2013)

littlewolf said:


> There are folks that go out right after deer season lookin for stands.


you are right about that. I been doing a lil recon and seem to have a bunch of kid's up to no good.it's a shame that it's come to where u have to lock up even a deer stand.i growed up hunting this land and have walked by stand's that had vine's growing through them and never touch them. I got something for them hope they take the bait.had an old lock on and got a few trail cam on it. even got them where they will have to park so we will see.


----------



## one_shot (Feb 3, 2013)

hoghunter2009 said:


> Yes Sr. Me to I only live 20 mile from it. I was born and raise on the muskogee end, I wish it was still open. Im thinking it's some kids with nothing to do.



muskogee end, That was some good hunting,  people are stealing evverwhere !


----------



## morris (Apr 4, 2013)

Yall ever hunt near the indian mound at Muskogee?  They have chains and locks on both ends of the gates at Horse Creek, think they ever had one stolen?


----------

